# I can't relate to ANYONE my age!



## MissKarlie (May 2, 2014)

I'm 20 years old at university. I just don't have anything in common with others.

I've heard about people who get drained when trying to socialise, I have it too, but very quickly. If I'm placed into a group of people I will get tired after about 5 minutes.

And when I'm tired I stop talking, and my eyebrows drop which makes me look pissed off. I don't understand how anyone can maintain a conversation for that long.

Also music. I'm not into music at all, literally don't know any songs and never really listen to it. At university everyone loves it, and boom it over stereos when they have people around. 

I don't watch sports, and everyone in my house are avid football fans, so they can't talk to me about that.

I've never had a girlfriend, so can't mention that when they have their girlfriends around.

Hell, I don't even have proper friends outside of university. Apparently my house mates are arranging this huge night out where we are each inviting two or three of our friends from outside of university.

I don't have anyone to invite, so that's going to be a great day.

I hate parties because there are people there. I just can't fit in with anyone.

Just ranting.


----------



## Jhaimcee (May 6, 2014)

I relate to this a lot! I'm 18, 19 in a couple of months, and it seems like everyone my age just wants to go out and get drunk and be loud and have parties etc and i am not into that at all. I was forced to go to a party recently and it was awful. 
Sorry, don't have anything constructive to say, just that i kind of understand and ranting is kind of fun  I sometimes feel like i am not my age at all, i am like a 50 year old in the body of an 18 year old. 
I literally hate most people that i meet who are my age. 
That was cheerful!


----------



## Phillip Stimpleton (Sep 28, 2014)

I have SA, among other problems. But I have worked hard to fix what I can and deal with the rest. Everyone on this site complains, feels sorry for themselves, and blames others. Worse than that most of the other posters support and enable this behavior. No one is going to make any improvements to their lives in this manner. Your problems aren't going to fix themselves and it's not other peoples responsibility to deal with your SA and make you feel accepted. It's on YOU........do something.


----------



## PaTrYcK (Jun 2, 2013)

I know where you're coming from, I always feel like I'm not interested in the same things as people my age, but after a while I came to the conclusion that what goes on in other people's lives doesn't have to correlate with my life. To be honest I am happier having different interests than other people rather than making sacrifices just to fit in.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Me neither all I do nowadays is basically wait and hope I die early. No fight or hope left for me.


----------



## Phillip Stimpleton (Sep 28, 2014)

chessman6500 said:


> Me neither all I do nowadays is basically wait and hope I die early. No fight or hope left for me.


Your attitude doesn't match your signature.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Phillip Stimpleton said:


> Your attitude doesn't match your signature.


Yes but lately that signature is starting to change I just havent updated it yet.


----------



## Snowman 23 (Jun 8, 2014)

Phillip Stimpleton said:


> I have SA, among other problems. But I have worked hard to fix what I can and deal with the rest. Everyone on this site complains, feels sorry for themselves, and blames others. Worse than that most of the other posters support and enable this behavior. No one is going to make any improvements to their lives in this manner. Your problems aren't going to fix themselves and it's not other peoples responsibility to deal with your SA and make you feel accepted. It's on YOU........do something.


This is true... but a lot of us here don't have anyone to talk to about our problems, so we use these forums as a place to vent and release our frustrations. Venting helps us move on and deal with life a little better. I have tried venting before and was surprised how much of a freeing effect it had on me. It works better if u talk to people IRL than online, but not everybody has that option.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

What are you into? Try to mine for common interests and draw the conversation to that, even things like tv shows. Talk about the uni and your courses, family, aspirations etc.

Outside of that I recommend clubs and hobby groups, especially if you have any on uni (you may not)


----------



## Jhaimcee (May 6, 2014)

Phillip Stimpleton said:


> I have SA, among other problems. But I have worked hard to fix what I can and deal with the rest. Everyone on this site complains, feels sorry for themselves, and blames others. Worse than that most of the other posters support and enable this behavior. No one is going to make any improvements to their lives in this manner. Your problems aren't going to fix themselves and it's not other peoples responsibility to deal with your SA and make you feel accepted. It's on YOU........do something.


What is the point of this forum then? I have no one in real life who i can talk to about this stuff or who understands it in any way and that may be the same for a lot of people here. We just want to feel like there are other people out there who understand and are like us.


----------



## Phillip Stimpleton (Sep 28, 2014)

Jhaimcee said:


> What is the point of this forum then? I have no one in real life who i can talk to about this stuff or who understands it in any way and that may be the same for a lot of people here. We just want to feel like there are other people out there who understand and are like us.


That's good, i understand that it helps to talk to others like you. But, that can't be the end of the road. Come here and vent, fine, but you also need to work to improve yourself, or it will never get better. You have no one in real life? Why, why don't people like you? Figure out why and change it. Work at overcoming your anxiety and talking to people. If you're not willing to make any effort ( not you, speaking in general) you don't deserve a better life.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Phillip Stimpleton said:


> That's good, i understand that it helps to talk to others like you. But, that can't be the end of the road. Come here and vent, fine, but you also need to work to improve yourself, or it will never get better. You have no one in real life? Why, why don't people like you? Figure out why and change it. Work at overcoming your anxiety and talking to people. If you're not willing to make any effort ( not you, speaking in general) you don't deserve a better life.


Know what's even worse than people who don't do anything? People with a preachy attitude who jump on people whose lives they don't know anything about telling them what to do or how to feel. If it's all about you, then just write this stuff in a diary and don't post it. For all you know the people you're nagging have tried quite a few things and are in a rut.


----------



## catdoll (Dec 27, 2012)

I can relate, I was never the girl that liked drinking or partying. Was a little dorky and still are. Now im 27 and Idk where im at agewise ^^ I was bullied so I kinda missed being a teen.


----------

